# Extraction problems



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

Hope this is the right sub-forum...

Having problems with my Fracino Classico. Recently went back to Fracino for a new pump as the old one had failed and the boiler wasn't filling. All done free of charge by them 

Unfortunately I've been having issues since getting it back - namely thin, watery shots with very little/no crema.

Beans are fresh (hasbean) and I've checked the grind and dose by pulling shots with my Gaggia Classic, they're bang on. Tried loads of dose/grind combos to no avail.

With the Fracino, it takes AGES for the coffee to start coming through, I then get a few drips then very thin streams.

Just checked brew pressure and it gets up to just over 10 bar- but takes a long time to get there.

Any thoughts before I call Fracino tomorrow? So frustrating as it used to make amazing espresso!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Water output should be about 520ml/minute. Run the pump for 30secs and measure the output, should be around 260ml (or 260g if weighing)


----------



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

Dylan said:


> Water output should be about 520ml/minute. Run the pump for 30secs and measure the output, should be around 260ml (or 260g if weighing)


Getting about 115ml!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

tjp said:


> Getting about 115ml!


What is your dose in ( grams )

Weight out espresso ( grams )

in what time


----------



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

On my Gaggia (adjusted to 9 bar) 18g gives me roughly 36g in a little under 30 seconds.

Same dose/grind on my Fracino either chokes the machine or takes upwards of a minute to produce an undrinkable shot.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I would contact Fracino and let them know about the flow rate.

If they replaced the pump it seems unlikely to be that, but maybe they used a used one and didn't realise it was buggered. It is also possible of course that something else in the water path is reducing the flow rate.

If it was me, I would take the covers off, disconnect the water pipe after the pump and measure the water output from here - if its still 115ml then you need a new pump (which are £15 and easy to replace, just a couple of spanners) if the flow rate is correct its a more complex job of tracking down the blockage.

Of course, if Fracino will re-repair for free then maybe just do this!


----------



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

Yeah I'll call them tomorrow and see what they suggest


----------



## tjp (Feb 5, 2018)

Dylan said:


> I would contact Fracino and let them know about the flow rate.
> 
> If they replaced the pump it seems unlikely to be that, but maybe they used a used one and didn't realise it was buggered. It is also possible of course that something else in the water path is reducing the flow rate.
> 
> ...


Update - decided to go with the DIY option first, glad I did...

Took the cover off and immediately noticed the tube that feeds the pump was kinked. Took it off and refitted properly and voila!

Bit of a school boy error from whoever replaced the pump at Fracino I guess but hey ho, it's working again anyway


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Heh - easily done (have done it myself) but for sure something you would hope someone who does it day in day out would check!


----------

